# For Big Chamfers



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've had that same bit for years, a real workhorse!

I've noticed that the bigger bits (with the huge chunks of thick carbide) really seem to stay sharp longer.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Good to know. Thank you : )


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

You use a router to chamfer, I just use my LN 102 sure don't want to get things done too fast?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of cutting 3/4" thick 45's on my TS. Had too many times the offcut piece would bounce off the blade and launch. I hadn't seen such a nice large 45 bit before. This looks like what I need for the router table. Plus, Whiteside makes excellent bits.


----------



## AGolden (Mar 22, 2020)

Awesome! I have been thinking of getting one for similar reasons (case miters without a table saw). do you just do it all in one pass?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Awesome! I have been thinking of getting one for similar reasons (case miters without a table saw). do you just do it all in one pass?
> 
> - AGolden


As with most any router bit, you really don't want to try unless you are comfortable doing it and the wood is soft 8^)

It can work, but you run the risk of a rough surface and damaging the bit. Best bet is to lop off with the table saw to within 1/8" (or better) before making passes with the router. If it is on a curve, you can do 1/4" deep cuts but should still approach the final surface with a thin clean up pass (especially on end grain).


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I get my Whiteside router bits from a local Hardwood dealership https://www.woodstocksupply.com/ I've gotten quite a few router bits through them. I like that they're made in USA. They're quality bits and do stay sharper longer then the other brands I've got.


----------



## cdelahousse (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice! I've been thinking about getting this router bit.


----------



## liljimy7 (Jul 26, 2015)

To prevent tear out, go backwards a tad at far end or butt a scrap board to far end…. good review & pics.
Jim


----------



## tomsfoolery (Oct 29, 2020)

Thanks for the review. I just purchased the large 45 chamfer and have not had a chance to use it yet. I have an old Craftsman and when adjusting the angle the screw rod pulled through and has put bevel cutting out of operation. I have been using a cheaper bit and it worked but it did not have a bearing on it. Do you take the whole bit at once? I have been taking small bits and when I get down to the last cut I tape a board on top of where the bevel is.


----------

